# Are some people TOO sensitive



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay--I don't live in Quebec, and so I don't see their culture the way they do, but this seems like an overreaction--and probably some political posturing-

champlain_poutine


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

LMAO that's funny!

 I am sensitive, but that's cause I'm too ticklish 


Though, to tell the truth... I have been wanting to substitute the gravy with borscht....  serve up a hot plate of Vladimir Poutine


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Did you ever wonder if some people keep their heads up there cause it is dark or do they just like the warmth??:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Don't people like this have their own genre? EMO was it?


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

Most people that wants Quebec to be separated from Canada will do things like that.... They should put their energy somewhere else...:rockon2:

Champlain could have held a pizza, or a trout, or a bass, I don't care and I'm from Quebec....:smilie_flagge17:

By the way, impératif français is IMO an extreme group of illuminated people:bow:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Everyone I've told has found this amusing.

I mean, they want David Emerson to resign over this?


In reality I don't believe they're completely serious--as I said in my original post--it's political posturing.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I promote the french langage by myself, I'm studying in french litterature and I want to become a french teacher in college, but I think there's always people who are going to far! I understand that' s not the best way to in vite people to participate to canada day, but probably not best than every joke quebecers did about english people, I'm not sure if I can translate that but it's a fare war!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

yes I think they are a little too sensitive, considering some other relavent media stuff I have read in the past few years......at the same time I do think that the portrayal is something akin to a highschool or college party type prank and is totally unaceptable coming from a government source to a foreign dignitary..........another fine example of the type of representatives we have .......rant rant


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

As a recent migrant here, I don't get why it's "unacceptable"?
If they'd sent out a pic with some salmon on it, would that have been offensive to BC? How about Tim Hortons? What's the deal with poutine? The description of chips with cheese & gravy sounds kinda revolting, but I'm from Scotland so haven't got a leg to stand on when it comes to revolting food. Do people in QC eat this stuff, and that's why they're mad? 
It does just sound like cheap political posturing though, scoring points for every perceived slight with massively overblown indignation...like kindergarten.
But I don't get it?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL when I lived up in Thunder Bay we almost lived on it really. It is something you have to try to really appreciate too. And, I do and love Haggis too  but don't let that bias you against trying poutine!

As it is, it is a French Canadian invention, and it is a food that has globalized, the Quebec government really should be proud of it.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> but I'm from Scotland so haven't got a leg to stand on when it comes to revolting food.


So you don't see the deep fried Mars Bars catching on over here then ?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I for one love poutine. Growing up in Quebec and New Brunswick, I had my fair share of it. Especially yummy with fresh cheese curds. Some people over there are exceptionally sensitive when it comes to their heritage. I remember questioning my grade 10 history teacher one day on why we were restricted to learning only Acadian History. I then asked her if she was aware that there was an entire world of history beyond our Acadian borders and that it may be beneficial for the students to learn something else. I was suspended for 3 days.... A little sensitive....oh yeah baby!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> II remember questioning my grade 10 history teacher one day on why we were restricted to learning only Acadian History. I then asked her if she was aware that there was an entire world of history beyond our Acadian borders and that it may be beneficial for the students to learn something else. I was suspended for 3 days.... A little sensitive....oh yeah baby!


Ha! That's a good one! And as much as we were taught about Canadian History I can't remember a thing. The only thing I know about Evangeline is that it's a really great song by the Band and Emmylou Harris.. :smile: I did embarassingly bad on the Canada Day trivia... Doesn't help I guess that I don't watch tv.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Canadian french*

I've never understood why anglo schools in Canada teach european french in the interests of Canadian unity!

Whenever I talk with my friends in Pointe Claire I'm instantly recognized as another anglo who learned his french in an anglo school.

It's like if they came here to Ontario and spoke english like Winston Churchill.

After high school I spent some time as a roadie for a band that toured northern Ontario. There were a lot of french-speaking kids who I met. We had some great times!

Anyhow, I wound up running into my high school french teacher and of course he had to start talking to me right away in french. I gave it to him right back! He was surprised and then looked down his nose to tell me:

"You've picked up a bad accent from somewhere!"

"Yes, indeed!" I replied. "I picked up a CANADIAN accent!"

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> I've never understood why anglo schools in Canada teach european french in the interests of Canadian unity!
> 
> Whenever I talk with my friends in Pointe Claire I'm instantly recognized as another anglo who learned his french in an anglo school.
> 
> ...


Hey Wild Bill I get your point, but what difference does it make as long as we're learning the language? Is it any difference than say, a Newfie or other east coaster with a very stong dialect? My miff with the school system was focusing too much on the vocabulary of the french language rather than the speaking of it. I took French for a good 9 years (and excelled at it) and the most I can muddle through with now is ordering a beer and hello, good bye!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Hey Wild Bill I get your point, but what difference does it make as long as we're learning the language? Is it any difference than say, a Newfie or other east coaster with a very stong dialect? :smilie_flagge17:


Well, I'm old enough to remember why we got on this bilingualism kick in the first place and one of the biggest reasons given was to foster a feeling of unity. I don't see how going to all the trouble for we english folks to learn french but making sure we sound very different from our Quebecois cousins makes any sense. Wouldn't Quebec french help unity more than european?

As for "east coaster" english, I was raised in Nova Scotia till I was about 8 years old. After all these years if I get drunk or too excited I still lose my Ontarioan accent.:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> Well, I'm old enough to remember why we got on this bilingualism kick in the first place and one of the biggest reasons given was to foster a feeling of unity. I don't see how going to all the trouble for we english folks to learn french but making sure we sound very different from our Quebecois cousins makes any sense. Wouldn't Quebec french help unity more than european?
> 
> As for "east coaster" english, I was raised in Nova Scotia till I was about 8 years old. After all these years if I get drunk or too excited I still lose my Ontarioan accent.:smile:
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


I'm a displaced East Coaster as well, but any trace of a New Brunswick accent is long gone in my case. I was raised speaking French and English and having friends from both cultures. The pronounciation has never been an issue for me. When I speak French I'm sure I sound more Quebecois than Parisian.

Of course, like any language, if you don't use it you lose it and it would take a total immersion for me to regain any fluency.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> As for "east coaster" english, I was raised in Nova Scotia till I was about 8 years old. After all these years if I get drunk or too excited I still lose my Ontarioan accent.:smile:
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


Hey me too! Particularly on the word "car" :food-smiley-004:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> So you don't see the deep fried Mars Bars catching on over here then ?


Ha! It didn't even catch on in Scotland. That's for the tourists man. You should see what they (we?) actually suck up over there though. I've yet to meet a N. American who believes me when I tell them about the deep fried pizza. It's true. I was 15 before I ever saw an "oven-baked pizza". Pizza, meat pies, sausages, and yes haggis too...everything goes in the boiling lard. Glasgow is (was?) proud to be the Heart & Lung Disease Capital of Western Europe...and for good reason.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I can remember being in Dublin in the late 60's and hankering for a burger and later for a pizza. you can only eat so many chips....lol...what a surprise and disapointment when I heard the sizzle for both items, and the "fishy" greasy flavour........I ended up staying with the chips....lol


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> As a recent migrant here, I don't get why it's "unacceptable"?
> If they'd sent out a pic with some salmon on it, would that have been offensive to BC? How about Tim Hortons? What's the deal with poutine? The description of chips with cheese & gravy sounds kinda revolting, but I'm from Scotland so haven't got a leg to stand on when it comes to revolting food. Do people in QC eat this stuff, and that's why they're mad?
> It does just sound like cheap political posturing though, scoring points for every perceived slight with massively overblown indignation...like kindergarten.
> But I don't get it?


The point is that food is from Quebec not from Canada!  I think that is the way they saw it! They used Quebec proud to promote Canada to other countries, sorry but my english is too bad to go deeper in my commentaries!  But it's the best explanation I can see there!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> The point is that food is from Quebec not from Canada!


Isn't Quebec in Canada? Last time I checked it was. Maybe I need a serious brush up in my Geography?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

That I think is the crux of the sensitivity. That Quebec IS a part of Canada and has been for hundreds of years and will be for hundreds more. 

Only, in some places, I believe you would not want to say that out loud unless you had a Sherman (or at least the Howitzer) in hand 

Although I am not Quebecois nor do I speak French (or intend ever to, I am simply poor at languages) I have known the issues personally and from both sides. I've been beaten for being anglophone by enraged francophone's during the 1970's FLQ experience, I have had friends at that time that were francophone too! It is a schizm and it is very hard to comprehend. In time Quebec will heal itself. I think when the floods happened a few years ago and the whole nation got together and helped out that Quebec as a provance full of people was surprised. Sometimes I get to feeling that Quebec simply feels alone. Maybe the British all them years ago should have evicted or subjugated the people... personally I would be happy today to know I had culture and language because at some point in the past someone actually had the very rare decency to not do that. Quebec exists because for a moment the axiom "to the victor go the spoils" was suspended.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

The Lieutenant Governor said in her Canada Day address that Quebec City was the oldest French settlement in North America...Problem is, it was founded 4 years after the Acadians came (Acadia: 1604, Quebec City: 1608). She had thousands of Acadians shaking their heads in disbelief. Is the federal government really that desperate to please Quebecers?

Poutine, BTW, is an Acadianism, it's an Acadian word that's been around for hundreds of years. It's a dish made of potatoes. The 'Quebec' poutine (the name and the recipe) was in fact 'borrowed' from New Brunswick. A guy (I forgot his name) in Shediac, NB began selling his fast-food interpretation of his favorite Acadian traditional dish (well, actually it's German, but that's another story) in the early 1940s, a good 10 to 15 years before it was supposedly created in Quebec. Since Shediac is a popular place for vacationers, it was only a matter of time before the tasty treat would spread. 

Don't believe the Shediac story? Well, then, explain to me the odds that these two potato recipes could ever be given the same ridiculous name in two different dialects without one having influenced the other?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

In Ireland poutine is home brew...lofu


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> ......... A guy (I forgot his name) in Shediac, NB began selling his fast-food interpretation of his favorite Acadian traditional dish (well, actually it's German, but that's another story) in the early 1940s, a good 10 to 15 years before it was supposedly created in Quebec.........


I'm wondering if that is the guy that started Deluxe French Fries, awesome fries, awesome b'fast, and I guess the poutine is great but I don't eat restaurant gravy.

Ahhh, Shediac, home of the lobster festival and Parlee Beach, or 'Pardee Beach' as we used to call it.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Isn't Quebec in Canada? Last time I checked it was. Maybe I need a serious brush up in my Geography?



I know all that but for people in extremist mouvement Quebec is not a part of Canada!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I'm wondering if that is the guy that started Deluxe French Fries, awesome fries, awesome b'fast, and I guess the poutine is great but I don't eat restaurant gravy.
> 
> Ahhh, Shediac, home of the lobster festival and Parlee Beach, or 'Pardee Beach' as we used to call it.
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


Yeah, Deluxe is awesome.

Different guy. The guy had a takeout restaurant right by the pier on Parlee Beach. I wish I had saved the newspaper article. 

Parlee Beach was a hip and happening place in the 40's and 50's. Hollywood stars, like Bob Hope, would spend their summers there.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> I know all that but for people in extremist mouvement Quebec is not a part of Canada!


Flogging a dead horse, that's what they are doing. They lost two referendums (well, the second one was more precisely a plebiscite). How many more loses will it take for them to realize that the majority of Quebecers don't want to separate?


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

One thing I did learn while in Quebec is that when ordering "Poutine", make sure you pronounce it properly and not ask for "Putain" or you might not get what you expect!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Wild Bill said:


> *Canadian french*
> 
> I've never understood why anglo schools in Canada teach european french in the interests of Canadian unity!
> 
> ...


My French teacher was from Northern Ontario (near Kapuskasing IIRC). As a result, my accent is bewildering to everyone lol. Franco-Ontarien Frnch is rad though Quebecois French has more creative profanity


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jimmythegeek said:


> My French teacher was from Northern Ontario (near Kapuskasing IIRC). As a result, my accent is bewildering to everyone lol. Franco-Ontarien Frnch is rad though Quebecois French has more creative profanity



You just replied to a post from 2008.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> You just replied to a post from 2008.


Damn the recommended reading feature. I don't even think I was a member then lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

jimmythegeek said:


> My French teacher was from Northern Ontario (near Kapuskasing IIRC). As a result, my accent is bewildering to everyone lol. Franco-Ontarien Frnch is rad though Quebecois French has more creative profanity


My grade ten French teacher was fresh off the boat from Scotland. We would have stood a better chance of understanding his Scots Gaelic than his French or English. Luckily, he had a great sense of humour. 

Fun Zombie thread.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

In grade 6 (mid 70s) our french teacher used to make us cram a pencil sideways in our mouth as far back as we could go. Told us it would help us annunciate better. Seriously?!? He's the reason I never went past grade 6 french.

It's been longer since I took french than the deceased age of this thread.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

#ThreadsIstartedbutdontremember.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

.


----------



## l.a.solis (Feb 1, 2021)

Lol


----------

